# Caterpillars



## orionmystery (Nov 16, 2014)

Beautiful Limacodidae caterpillar. Pahang, Malaysia.



Limacodid caterpillar IMG_1434 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful caterpillar, Thosea sp.(?). Selangor, Malaysia.



Thosea sp. IMG_3192 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Unidentified



_MG_3644 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Malay Baron caterpillar (Euthalia monina monina) Selangor, Malaysia.



Euthalia monina monina IMG_8587 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Wet version, after a heavy downpour.



Euthalia monina monina IMG_4335 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Two dipteran puparia (singular, puparium) in the cocoon of a Cyana species moth (Lepidoptera: Arctiidae: Lithosiinae). The caterpillar was parasitized by either Tachinidae or Sarcophagidae flies. Info credit: Stoy Hedges, Roberto Pantaleoni, Marcus Ng. Selangor, Malaysia.



Parasitized caterpillar IMG_4721 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Unidentified caterpillar



IMG_1147 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Lasiocampidae caterpillar?



IMG_9900 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More caterpillars: Caterpillars        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## Actinia (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice. I think the first looks as if it is wearing a necklace. I presume that it is at the front end.


----------



## goooner (Nov 18, 2014)

Brilliant as always. The 1st three look a little like nudibranchs. The last is my favourite


----------

